

Submittable Releases Vimeo & YouTube integration for Film Festivals - mfitzerald
http://blog.submittable.com/2012/08/new-feature-custom-form/

======
waterlesscloud
I wish someone would shake up withoutabox a little. It's hard since they have
such a lock on the market, but everyone would benefit from them being pushed
to innovate a bit.

~~~
mfitzerald
Yeah, we're told by their customers that they do two things that are
particularly egregious: 1) They force non-compete contracts 2) They treat
their customer data as theirs, essentially leveraging the filmmakers
submission information against you.

As a result, they've gotten incredibly lazy with their product. It's a shame
for filmmakers and the festivals.

